# Voeckler's C59 Photos



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

http://www.bikeradar.com/racing/art...klers-bbox-bouygues-telecom-colnago-c59-26996

Interesting note that the article mentions that the bike is "a nearly 100 percent Italian machine . . ." Must be the source of the carbon from Japan.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Jbartmc said:


> http://www.bikeradar.com/racing/art...klers-bbox-bouygues-telecom-colnago-c59-26996
> 
> Interesting note that the article mentions that the bike is "a nearly 100 percent Italian machine . . ." Must be the source of the carbon from Japan.


It was actually refering to the Time pedals.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

mtbbmet said:


> It was actually refering to the Time pedals.


Yeah, I don't think Voeckler knows THAT much about Colnagos, e.g., the ATR stuff. And besides, he's using an FSA bar, which is made in Taiwan for sure.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Clevor said:


> Yeah, I don't think Voeckler knows THAT much about Colnagos, e.g., the ATR stuff. And besides, he's using an FSA bar, which is made in Taiwan for sure.


Regarding the FSA bar and how it is mounted, it just doesn't seem like a good idea to have no spacer on top of the stem. One of my racing buddies did that on his Trek Madone and Trek is blaming that for his steerer tube cracking off during a race. Apparently, Trek is taking the position that by applying pressure to the very edge of the tube when mounting the stem, it could cause lateral cracks in the carbon. I guess Colnago forks are just made way stronger than Trek's, but I still don't want to test it myself. I have a spacer on top of my C50's stem which is mounted as high as possible right now.

Back on topic. I actually like the bike. I just hate the fact that Colnago comes out with something new and great every freaking year. I think I have to get back to my old ways and wait 5 to 10 years between major bike purchases so I can REALLY experience a difference in technology. I waited from 1985 to 2006 to buy a new bike and that was an eye opening experience. Since 2006, not so much.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Too bad Voeckler's win today was overshadowed by the Schleck-Contador controversy.


----------



## bbsmyle (Sep 22, 2005)

Totally not cool to post same day race results in a random thread man. Go talk about that stuff in the pro forum.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

bbsmyle said:


> Totally not cool to post same day race results in a random thread man. Go talk about that stuff in the pro forum.


LOL - Humans and the need for drama and excitement. The event has already happened, but we need to feel like we are on the edge of our seats while watching it on the DVR wondering what is going to happen.

Anyway, the reason I came back to this thread was to let everybody know that it appears Maestro is already selling the C59. Mike has it listed on his price list, and it isn't all that terribly expensive. Thing is, I wonder what paint schemes it comes in since it isn't even listed on Colnago's website yet.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

It's listed on their 2011 lineup (along with the M10 etc), but no paint schemes for either.

http://www.colnago.com/bikes/2011/


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

one80 said:


> It's listed on their 2011 lineup (along with the M10 etc), but no paint schemes for either.
> 
> http://www.colnago.com/bikes/2011/


The paint scheme that they have listed, one of which is in yellow and the other of which is in red, is nothing special IMO. Looks like my marriage is still safe.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

A few more colour schemes (from the WW thread HERE


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

The C59 seems to me to be a bit of a marketing hype. Really, all it is is an EPS but with shaped top and down tube. It's basically marketing an EPS with the C50 hype of shaped tubes, and upping the cost (at least in Europe it seems). Someone on the WW post mentioned the shaped tubes would make the frame stiffer than an EPS. ??? The shaped tubes go back to the ole C50 design that is what, 10-15 years old? After that, Colnago came out with the EPS where the ribs are internal to stiffen it. I think Colnago is getting as much mileage out of the legendary C50 as they can, before it dies a peaceful death.

I personally, think shaped tubing is stiffer. I have a Douglas Ti and Ridley Boreas (alu) frame with triangulated tubing and they are awesomely stiff. But I prefer the round tubing on Colnagos as it's a better canvas for the artwork. I don't think you will see many retro schemes on the C59. You say just use the C50 templates??? But the tubing is larger on the C59 - and the top tube seems tapered like on the EPS - so new templates would have to be made. In any case, it's unlikely you will see something like a Mapei scheme on the C59, and it would look better on the round tubes of the EPS anyway.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Clevor said:


> The C59 seems to me to be a bit of a marketing hype. Really, all it is is an EPS but with shaped top and down tube. It's basically marketing an EPS with the C50 hype of shaped tubes, and upping the cost (at least in Europe it seems). Someone on the WW post mentioned the shaped tubes would make the frame stiffer than an EPS. ??? The shaped tubes go back to the ole C50 design that is what, 10-15 years old? After that, Colnago came out with the EPS where the ribs are internal to stiffen it. I think Colnago is getting as much mileage out of the legendary C50 as they can, before it dies a peaceful death.
> 
> I personally, think shaped tubing is stiffer. I have a Douglas Ti and Ridley Boreas (alu) frame with triangulated tubing and they are awesomely stiff. But I prefer the round tubing on Colnagos as it's a better canvas for the artwork. I don't think you will see many retro schemes on the C59. You say just use the C50 templates??? But the tubing is larger on the C59 - and the top tube seems tapered like on the EPS - so new templates would have to be made. In any case, it's unlikely you will see something like a Mapei scheme on the C59, and it would look better on the round tubes of the EPS anyway.


So what your saying is that even though this frame will be both stiffer and lighter than the EPS, you're not into it because the frame is not as accepting to the classic artwork?
It's a race bike, not a canvas.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

mtbbmet said:


> So what your saying is that even though this frame will be both stiffer and lighter than the EPS, you're not into it because the frame is not as accepting to the classic artwork?
> It's a race bike, not a canvas.


It's obvious from this forum that a particular Colnago frame or paint scheme may not be everybody's cup of tea. Some Colnago fans are into retro stuff like the Master Lite and wouldn't touch the latest frames with Toray fiber, or don't like the latest paint jobs.

For me, I'm not in the market for another Colnago as I own enough of them.

For another thing, I like the Mapei scheme, and it would look better on the EPS than the C59, and besides, I doubt they'd offer it on that frame anyway so it's a moot point. I don't think most people buy Colnagos because it's the stiffest, lightest frame out there. As for it being a race bike, well, I think that's Colnago's marketing again. The tubes are shaped the same as on the ole C50. I don't think the C59 will be a lot stiffer and lighter than the EPS. If that is the case, it probably due to all that Toray carbon fiber :yesnod:.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Clevor said:


> It's obvious from this forum that a particular Colnago frame or paint scheme may not be everybody's cup of tea. Some Colnago fans are into retro stuff like the Master Lite and wouldn't touch the latest frames with Toray fiber, or don't like the latest paint jobs.
> 
> For me, I'm not in the market for another Colnago as I own enough of them.
> 
> For another thing, I like the Mapei scheme, and it would look better on the EPS than the C59, and besides, I doubt they'd offer it on that frame anyway so it's a moot point. I don't think most people buy Colnagos because it's the stiffest, lightest frame out there. As for it being a race bike, well, I think that's Colnago's marketing again. The tubes are shaped the same as on the ole C50. I don't think the C59 will be a lot stiffer and lighter than the EPS. If that is the case, it probably due to all that Toray carbon fiber :yesnod:.


I will agree with you, and add a little more. When somebody is putting down $3,500 to $5,500, depending on where the frame is purchased, the purpose of the frame is entirely up to the buyer. Heck, the purpose is entirely up to the buyer even if it is $100. I am willing to bet that a lot of the Colnago frames that are purchased aren't raced. My Cristallo has been raced in a mass start event all of twice, which were hill climbs that started virtually at the bottom of the hill. There wasn't even a corner to take until we started climbing and the group started reducing in size rather quickly. Me, I could barely make it halfway up the climb before I got dropped and was riding solo myself. The only other time I have raced the Cristallo was on hill climb TT's. The C50 has never been raced.

Then, how many people that race these frames will really notice the difference in stiffness between them, or in the alternative, how many will actually lose their weekend warrior race because their frame wasn't stiffer than their competitors'?

Yep, I think Colnago does a lot of marketing hype. Why not just wait to release another frame when there is a vast improvement in the technology? Personally, I think they have plenty of technology available to them, but only release a little here and there so they have a "new" frame to release every year and every year the previous frame becomes obsolete. I have been following Colnago since 2006 and the number of frames that have come and gone is crazy. I like Cervelo's slogan regarding the release of new frames. Sad thing is I just cannot wrap my mind around owning a Cervelo.

I think Colnago would be better off if it made retro paint schemes available on new frames for an upcharge. Right now, other than the Master X-Light in Saronni, the only other paint scheme I would like is the WXIN on a carbon frame. Thing is, I have no need for another carbon frame.

As far as the C50, Cristallo, Arte, and Oval Krono are concerned, I cannot notice any power loss due to stiffness of the frame. However, I do notice a difference in comfort level. The C50 is definitely the most comfortable of the bunch.


----------



## manandjoe (Apr 14, 2006)

Take a look at 2011 color offerings for the EPS on Colnagos website!:blush2:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

manandjoe said:


> Take a look at 2011 color offerings for the EPS on Colnagos website!:blush2:


Where would I find the 2011 color schemes for the EPS? When I go to the 2011 bikes page it only shows me the EPS in PR99 which is the white scheme. Are there more 2011 color schemes listed somewhere?


----------



## manandjoe (Apr 14, 2006)

http://www.colnago.com/bikes/2011


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

manandjoe said:


> http://www.colnago.com/bikes/2011


I have already seen that link. I just don't see any assortment of paint schemes listed for the EPS. I know some of the paint schemes are showed in the lineup of frames, but most of the Taiwan schemes are not available on the Italian bikes and vice versa. Out of the ones on display, there really isn't anything that gets me excited.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

All I see are the matte black, PR99 and PR82.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I would be interested to see a back to back report on the EPS v C59. I really wonder if there is much in it??


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

C59 Italia for Ferrari.. with Torayca carbon and Shimano DI2... poor Enzo must be rolling in his grave crying.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

iyeoh said:


> C59 Italia for Ferrari.. with Torayca carbon and Shimano DI2... poor Enzo must be rolling in his grave crying.


and as usual it sets iyeoh whining again.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

onefour02 said:


> and as usual it sets iyeoh whining again.


Honored that you noticed.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

C59 Italia for Ferrari.. with Torayca carbon and Shimano DI2, this is the best combination ever!!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes! All my Colnagos are Dura Ace, as they were when winninng races and WCs by Mapei and Rabobank


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Like a 458 Italia from Maranelo with a VTEC Type R DOHC engine. What a debasing traversty.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

nah, that's when you put sram in there. now that is a travesty (so are campag brakes/cranks/'upgrades' each year but that's another story) . 458 italias and all other ferrari drive chains are made on japanese machine centres...

iyeoh, when are you going to post photos of your colnagos hehe


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

JeremyP said:


> iyeoh, when are you going to post photos of your colnagos hehe


nah.. they all have 600 or Superbe or Tiagra lol


----------

